# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  النظام C4isr في الاردن

## mohammed bassam mohammed

C4ISR
Command, Control, Communications, Computing, Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance



اهتمت القياده الاردنيه بشكل فعال بوسائل الاتصال الفعال بين افراد الجيش فيما بينها من جهه وبين الاتصال بوحدات الجيش الاخرى من مدفعيه ودروع وسلاح جو وحتى بوحدات الدفاع الجويه. وذلك باستخدامها احدى احدث تقنيات الاتصال المستخدمه وهي C4isr System وهو نظام يوفر قدره الاتصال لجميع افراد الجيش الاردني ببعضهم وباختلاف مهماتهم وميادينهم . نظام قياده وسيطره واتصالات وحاسبات واستخبارات ومراقبه واستطلاع. 


في 28 سبتمبر 2006 – قامت وكالة التعاون الامني الدفاعي في الكونغرس ببيعنظام الإتصالات العسكري الحديثC4ISR الى الأردن من القيادة والسيطرة ، كذلك وكل ما يرتبط بها من المعدات والخدمات. وتبلغ القيمه الاجماليه للصفقه ، مايقارب 450 مليون دولار. وقد دخل هذا النظام الجديد على الاردن للاتصالات العسكرية في ثلاثة مجالات رئيسية هي :





إن نظام الإتصالاتC4ISR قادر على توفير خدمات متعددة داخلية للوكالات الإستخباراتيه داخل الاردن وخارجه. فإنه يتألف من اتصالات متعددة تتناول مختلف قطاعات الاتصالات .

• وفي الدفاع الجوي : 
إن النظام قادرعلى الانذار المبكر من الهجمات الجويه في الوقت الحقيقي والمناسب لقوات الدفاع الجوي الوطنية. مما يزيد من كفائتها وقراتها على العمل بوقت قياسي

• نظام C4ISR ، سوف يأثر برفع مستوى التخطيط ، والتحليل ، فضلا عن انتقال سريع وسري وفعال من البيانات الاستخباراتية ، والمعلومات العملية واللوجستية والمعلومات الى مختلف مستويات السلطة العسكرية والمدنيه في الاردن ، لتوفير المعلومات العسكريه لصانعي القرار .

• كجزء من الصفقه تقوم الولايات الامريكيه المتحده بتقديم المرافق الاخرى ، فضلا عن الدعم اللوجستي والتقني في عدة مجالات تشمل :

* انشاء وصيانة المرافق الكامله للنظام C4ISR في الأردن . اضافه الى التدريب التقني والفني للاطقم الاردنيه .

* انشاء نماذج للمحاكاه في المركز الأردني ، لتعزيز القدرة على تدريب الجنود الاردنيون على استعمال هكذا انظمه حديثه .

* التدفئه والتهويه وتكييف الهواء (hvac) ، فضلا عن نظم المراقبة ، وبناء الاضاءه ، والطاقة الكهربائيه التوزيع حيثما كان ذلك ضروريا.

• والنقاط التالية تتضمن وصفا عاما للانواع الاجهزه والبرامج والخدمات التي ستقدم في اطار هذا البيع :

أ‌. العناصر الرئيسية لل C4isr بكل ما يتضمنه من وسائل قياده واتصال واستخبارات ومراقبه وحاسبات . 


ب العناصرالرئيسية لنظام الاتصالات ما يلي :


1 الموجات الدقيقة وشبكات الألياف
2 الاتصالات اللاسلكيه لتوفير الربط بين القوات المتحركه .
3 الترددات الراديويه (الترددات اللاسلكيه) بالنسبة لجميع مستويات القيادة.
4 الاتصالات السلكيه التكتيكية
5 العناصر الرئيسية للدفاع الجوي ، لرفع مستوى النظام سيتضمن الجيل الثالث من وسائل الدفاع الجوي





وكان الأردن أول دولة بالعالم تدخل هذا النظام إلى قواته العسكرية بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهذا النظام الحديث للإتصالات قد ساعد على رفع مستوى القدرة لدى جميع وحدات القوات المسلحة الأردنية بكل فصائلها ووحداتها العسكرية ، وهذا النظام سيمكن الاردن بصورة اكثر فعالية لتنظيم قواتها المسلحه لتكون قادرة على الاستجابة بسرعة وفعالية ، وعلى نحو شامل للحالات التي تخص امنها القومي.لم يكن هناك أي صعوبة لأفراد الجيش الأردني في استيعاب هذا النظام والخدمات التي يوفرها لهم من اتصال مباشر بينهم وبين القيادات العليا للقيادة والسيطرة . وهذا المنتج من صناعة شركة نورثروب غرومان Linthicum ،ميريلاند .

البرنامج يوفر الدعم الفني والخدمات منذ عام 2006 على أن يعمم على كافه تشكيلات القوات المسلحه الاردنيه بحلول 2013

----------


## ARABIC2008

مشكورين

----------


## عبادية

[align=center]سلمت الأيادي[/align]

 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ala alian

good sub :SnipeR (28): ject

----------

